# Anybody else have corpus luteum?



## olivetree83

Hi all, 

I was just wondering if anybody else has symptoms of a corpus luteum cyst, if so, what are your symptoms...how does it feel? 

I haven't had a scan yet so of course I find a million things to worry about, I called the doc and they said that if it isn't stabbing severe pain with bleeding that it wouldn't be ectopic but I have a dull ache, sometimes lightning bolt feeling that lasts for a few seconds on my left side only (where I ovulated from and implanted on...) 

Just wondering if this is normal or if anybody else shares this symptom. It would make me feel so much better! The pain isn't bothersome, it's just enough to know it's there and feel concerned that it's only on one side. :(


----------



## seoj

At my 6+4 scan they found one on my right ovary, which is TOTALLY normal as that is the ovary I must have ovulated from... actually, you should have one as it produces the Progesterone till your placenta eventually takes over. Hers is a link that may help if you haven't already googled it: https://www.justmommies.com/articles/corpus-luteum.shtml

Personally, I do get some aches or sharp pains (similar to ovulation pains) now and again... sometimes when I turn to quick while I'm laying down. From what my FS told me this is perfectly normal... it can just cause some discomfort. But as long as it's not severe or accompanied by bleeding or fever... then all is fine. 

I know it's hard not to worry about pains... I did a lot of asking around at first as I had mild cramping for weeks!!!! Then some days I felt totally fine and others worse... but from all I've read and seen on posts, it's all very normal ;)


----------



## kelly89

I also had some dull aches like this until about 8 weeks, i see the corpus luteum on my scan at 6 weeks which i was told was completely normall. xx


----------



## oneway

I had a corpus luteum cyst 5 years ago and the pain is exactly like how you described it. Annoying but not severe. If you press down with you palm you can actually feel something there, like a lump.


----------



## olivetree83

Oneway: I will try that. It's never been more than a dull ache, but I noticed today that it's like a little lightning bolt up around my ovary not down in my pelvic area...that is off and on. I have a scan tomorrow and I'll be exactly 6weeks so I'm really praying for good news. :( 

Seoj: Thank you, I did read that thread as you posted it on another thread. It was helpful. I just find worry everywhere these days, I hate thinking about how strong I may have to be if the worse comes true. This is my first and I just want a baby so bad. 

Kelly: I hope that I see a cyst on my scan too, it'll just ease my pain and won't make me worry when I feel the pain on that side anymore. I am so nervous for my scan tomorrow, I wish it would just get here already! 

It doesn't make me double over like round ligament pain, the kind you get when you sneeze or roll over in bed, but it's like a wince of pain, quickly comes and quickly goes that's why I describe it as a lightning bolt...like a pinch.


----------



## letia659

Yep mine is on my left and its painful I had in the same side during my previous pregnancy also but Im pcos so Im used to always having chats so I kinda just knew what it was but told dr about it and he had me go for a scan to make sure :)


----------



## fides

they found a corpus luteum cyst at my scan yesterday from the ovary that ovulated. it doesn't hurt that much - just a dull ache every once in a while on the left side, usually when laying in bed.


----------



## seoj

olivetree83- I totally understand your concerns hun. This is my first baby as well- so it's hard not to think about all that can go wrong- especially after TTC for SO long... But, the truth is, there is never a guarantee and all we can do is enjoy each moment as it comes! Doesn't mean we won't worry... actually, we'll worry for the rest of the kids life! lol. That doesn't go away. But just remind your self that the odds are with you and most likely everything will be just fine. 

Sometimes I put my hand on my tummy and tell my little bean to stay strong and healthy. It's silly, but it's something I can actually do to feel connected. I also try to think about all the fun things to come... like getting a bump, maternity shopping, finding out the sex... and I focus on those things whenever I get a bit worried. 

Best of luck hun ;)


----------



## olivetree83

seoj said:


> olivetree83- I totally understand your concerns hun. This is my first baby as well- so it's hard not to think about all that can go wrong- especially after TTC for SO long... But, the truth is, there is never a guarantee and all we can do is enjoy each moment as it comes! Doesn't mean we won't worry... actually, we'll worry for the rest of the kids life! lol. That doesn't go away. But just remind your self that the odds are with you and most likely everything will be just fine.
> 
> Sometimes I put my hand on my tummy and tell my little bean to stay strong and healthy. It's silly, but it's something I can actually do to feel connected. I also try to think about all the fun things to come... like getting a bump, maternity shopping, finding out the sex... and I focus on those things whenever I get a bit worried.
> 
> Best of luck hun ;)


Thank you, I always place my hands in a heart shape and put them on my tummy, normally when I'm lying down. I always pray and thank God for another day with my baby and ask that He tell he or she that hubby and I love them so much already and can't wait to be parents! 

I haven't let my guard down yet, not fully. I just won't believe it until I see it...yikes! Hurry up tomorrow get here already! 

I haven't had any cramping whatsoever other than this little weird pain on my left side. :( So I'm just worried.


----------



## seoj

What a cute thing to do ;) hehe. You'll have to get a cute pic of that once your showing! 

Great you have your scan tomorrow hun, I'm sure that will help ease any concerns you have. I remember getting nervous while in the room waiting... but once I saw our little blob and heard the heart beat it was so wonderful!!!!! I'm still amazed honestly. Like someone is gonna jump out and say "you've been punked!" lol. 

But it's really in there! And each scan will just confirm that hun :)


----------



## allaboard

I had one with my first child, and my last pregnancy, and with this pregnancy i went for a scan (8 weeks) and it was measuring about 3.5 x 2.5 cm. I wasn't aware i had one this time, because the last 2 pregnancies i felt a slightly stabbing plain very early on. My first child I still had it half way through, it was about 5cm at my 20 weeks scan and by later stages scans it had been reabsorbed. They're really common and just where the egg had ruptured away from the ovary, leaving a hormone filled sack behind which serves to sustain the pregnancy until the placenta takes over. In our case it's just enlarged and remained so in my case for a while longer.


----------

